# Fishing Wills Creek



## troutfingers (Mar 23, 2005)

My buddies and i went to Wills Creek and caught a decent amount of cats. We caught 3 shovel heads and 4 channel off of blue gill and chicken liver. Anyone else had any luck on Wills Creek?


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

me and a buddy watched a guy pull a 34# out of there on a dead minnie about 2 weeks ago


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

One of the best places to catfish in the state!! In the late 60's/early 70's my dad and grandfather used to take us and we would always catch a bunch!! Our campsite is right beside the creek and we hit it a couple times a year, always do well. Have a lot of friends who do cat tourneys and they always do well, too.. biggest I've seen on rod/reel was 56# near Plainfield... Wills Creek also has a lot of bass, crappie, and 'eye, etc.


----------



## troutfingers (Mar 23, 2005)

Ooo yeah I love fishing outta Wills Creek. I always have good luck...well most of the time hahah. Me and my buddy always get the john boat out and hit the log jam up. We've pulled some nice ones outta there. Biggest being prolly 34#'s.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i only fished it a few times last year but i plain on hitting it alot more near kimbolton closer to the old mill bridge and maybe at the lake this year i live alot closer now and i just got a flat bottom john boat so i think i'll try it for some flatties


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nys, There are some dam nice flatheads at the dam down there...Get ahold of us sometime if you plan on goin down and maybe me and Billee will meet up with ya...


----------

